# Những kiểu pha trà được thịnh hành trên thế giới



## gomsubaokhanh (23/10/21)

Uống trà là “văn hóa” phổ biến ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới. Mỗi nơi tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc tính, luồng văn hóa khác nhau mà có những cách pha trà khác nhau để tạo ra phong cách pha trà riêng. Dưới đây là một số phong cách pha trà trên thế giới, hãy cùng Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh theo dõi nhé!

Pha trà kiểu Trung Quốc

Mặc dù đất nước Trung Quốc nổi tiếng với Công Phu trà - cách pha trà với nhiều bước và mang trọng tính hình thức rất cao giống như trà đạo Nhật Bản. Tuy nhiên đây lại không phải phong cách pha trà phổ biến nhất ở quốc gia này. 

Tại Trung Quốc, cách pha trà phổ biến nhất là: cho trà vào cốc, cho nước sôi vào, rồi uống thẳng từ cốc, hết đến đâu lại châm nước đến đó, không cần câu nệ đến nhiệt độ nước hay thời gian ngâm trà. Đây là cách uống phổ biến dân thường, nhất là vùng Hàng Châu nơi khai sinh ra “ngự trà” Long Tỉnh. 






Khi ấm trà ra đời vào khoảng cuối thế kỷ 13 thì người uống trà lại uống trà thẳng từ vòi ấm, một thời gian sau thì hình thức chiết trà từ ấm ra những chén nhỏ mới ra đời.

Pha trà kiểu phương Tây

Thực chất phương Tây có kiểu cách pha trà vô cùng đơn giản.  Dụng cụ cũng chỉ bao gồm ấm và tách trà bằng sứ. Trà được pha trong những ấm bằng sứ, tỷ lệ trà và nước thấp, thời gian ngâm thường là hơn một phút rồi nước trà được chiết ra những tách nhỏ bằng sứ. Khi nhiều loại trà bắt đầu xuất hiện nhiều hơn ở các nước phương Tây thì cách pha cũng cầu kỳ hơn một chút thì có thêm nhiệt kế để đo nhiệt độ nước khi pha trà. 

Trên thực tế, trà lần đầu tiên xuất hiện ở phương Tây vào thế kỷ 17 bởi Dutch East India Company. Đây là công ty chuyên trao đổi và luân chuyển hàng hoá hàng hoá thuộc hàng lớn nhất thế giới vào thời gian bấy giờ. 

Bên cạnh mặt hàng gia vị phổ biến thì trà là một trong những sản phẩm chính đến từ phương Đông mà công ty này nhập khẩu, ấm sứ và trà vào thời gian này được nhập chủ yếu từ Trung Quốc nên ở Anh vào thời gian này mới xuất hiện từ “china” vừa dùng để gọi Trung Quốc vừa dùng để gọi những sản phẩm làm bằng sứ. 

Do đắt đỏ vì phải nhập từ phương Đông xa xôi nên uống trà ban đầu chỉ dành cho giới thượng lưu, hình thức tiệc trà hay trà chiều cũng ra đời khi giới thượng lưu họp mặt để thưởng trà và dùng điểm tâm.

Trà đạo Nhật Bản

Trà bắt đầu xuất hiện tại Nhật Bản vào khoảng thế kỷ thứ 9 bởi nhà sư Eichu (Vĩnh Trung) sau khi từ Trung Quốc trở về quê nhà, tuy nhiên chúng là thức uống không được ưa chuộng cho lắm vào lúc này. 

Vào thời gian này thì loại trà được dùng phổ biến là sencha, là loại trà xanh còn nguyên lá giống như trà xanh ở Trung Quốc hay Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, chúng được diệt men bằng cách hấp thay vì được diệt men bằng xao trên chảo.

>>> Xem thêm: Bạn có biết: Bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng có tất cả bao nhiêu loại?


----------

